# Britax carseats too big for newborns?



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

In another thread someone mentioned that Britax convertable carseats are too big for newborns. Is this true? Even for larger newborns?
My babies weigh in around 9 lbs, 21" long.
I thought Britax Marathon was everyone's favorite safe carseat? I'm not due til August so I've got time to figure this out, but I really wanted a seat that stays in the car--no dumb carrier.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Yes, they are too big for newborns. You might want to check out the True Fit...


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

Are there any safety articles that cover this? I'm not liking the reviews I'm seeing on the true fit...I'm just frustrated--it shouldn't be this hard to find a safe carseat (and how do I really know?)


----------



## HeliMom (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm not sure as far as the practical application is concerned but the britax website has a few car seats that are convertibles that they state are for newborns to 65 lbs. For those of you who say it is too big please tell me why? ( curious as I just got a great deal on a new boulevard for my 9 mo old which I'm planning to use with our second baby when that happens)


----------



## Cersha (Jun 22, 2006)

The lowest setting for the harnesses are too high for a newborn.


----------



## HeliMom (Jan 14, 2010)

tyvm


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

At what weight and height (baby) would a Britax work? Not 5 lbs, but perhaps twelve? Curious as to your thoughts.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

double post


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

My son was just shy of 10lbs and loooong; there's is no way he would have fit in our marathon as a newborn. I have a picture of him in at 6 weeks and he's still a fair bit too small (I didn't know that at the time







)

Edited to add: Here's the picture for a visual reference: http://s111.photobucket.com/albums/n...6wkcarseat.jpg
I don't remember his exact height/weight, but he was consistently in the 95+% until almost a year old. You can see the harness slots are still noticeably above his shoulders at this point


----------



## Erica09M (Jul 28, 2008)

It's not about what weight, or even overall length. It's all about their torso.

Their torso length needs to be at least 10 inches long before even being able to consider using a Britax convertible for a child. A 21 inch long newborn most likely is not going to have a 10 inch torso. That only leaves 11 inches for head, neck, and legs. I'd venture to say that some newborns have 7 inch legs. That would only leave 4 inches for head and neck, if they had a 10 inch torso. Not likely to happen. Not to mention that most newborns are all curled up and don't sit with their backs stick straight anyway.

Some children fit in it ok at a couple months old, it really just depends on how fast they grow. I've seen pictures of some 6-9 month olds that still don't fit.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

Okay, yeah, I can see that. Thanks for the visual. All my DC have been 20lbs by four months and I don't go anywhere with baby for the first month-two months so I was wondering if it'd work...let's see, my last babe was 12 lbs by 1 month...any other options besides the true fit? (I like one or two options to compare, but would rather not start from scratch again).

ETA: It's just so strange--I was on here a yr ago or so and everybody raved about Britax...


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

Erica. Thanks. I hadn't understood quite what I was looking for. That's good to know.


----------



## Erica09M (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dannic* 
Okay, yeah, I can see that. Thanks for the visual. All my DC have been 20lbs by four months and I don't go anywhere with baby for the first month-two months so I was wondering if it'd work...let's see, my last babe was 12 lbs by 1 month...any other options besides the true fit? (I like one or two options to compare, but would rather not start from scratch again).

ETA: It's just so strange--I was on here a yr ago or so and everybody raved about Britax...

The Graco My Ride 65, Learning Curve True Fit, Evenflo Triumph Advance, Evenflo Symphony 65, and Sunshine Kids Radian, Combi Coccoro, and Cosco Scenera all fit newborns well. I'm sure there are others I'm leaving out, but this is a general list of seats we recommend over on another parenting board I'm on.

Britax convertibles, the Safety 1st Avenue, and the Safety 1st Complete Air do not fit newborns well.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks, Erica. Are those all convertibles? I guess I'll have to start looking!


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

On the other end of the spectrum, the Britax convertibles don't fit older/bigger toddlers well either. They don't have the shell height to RF as long as you should and they have NO RF legroom for a tall toddler.

A TrueFit or a Graco MyRide or a Sunshine Kids Radian will fit both a newborn and a big/tall toddler better.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I agree: I don't think very many child passenger safety advocates would consider Britax convertibles "favorites". They don't fit newborns, they don't get most kids to safe booster age/size, they don't have a high rear-facing capacity (height or weight), they don't have a high forward-facing capacity (height), and test results definitely don't support their reputation as "the best".


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dannic* 
Are there any safety articles that cover this? I'm not liking the reviews I'm seeing on the true fit...I'm just frustrated--it shouldn't be this hard to find a safe carseat (and how do I really know?)










I've been really happy with the Truefit so far, dd2 is now 3w old. It fits her well and is smaller than the Evenflo bucket (that I borrowed when the TF was delayed in the mail) and fits behind the driver in my honda civic.

the main complaint I've read about the TF was the strap adjuster was hard to reach. I have the TF premiere with the rebound bar and don't have a problem at all reaching the strap adjuster.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a truefit premier and its OK. I wouldn't buy it again at this point though. Its a PITA to install because you *have* to use the lock-offs even if your seat belts lock. Its also very tall and wide - it would *not* fit comfortably behind the drivers seat in my accord - maybe if you had it super reclined and it could fit in the crook of the seat infront of it, but once its upright its SO wide. Its a better fit than the radian to be sure, but thats not saying much. The belt adjust isn't totally buried, but its definetly not super easy to adjust either.

I much, much, much prefer my triumph advance. Its super easy to install, has lots of legroom and yet is also compact and fits in my car peachy wonderful fine







It adjusts super easy w/ the knob & lever on the side. Its a great seat. I'd buy it again in a heart beat. Actually, if I could go back, I *wouldn't* buy a truefit, and just get another triumph.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

My ds is 11 months and 19bs...and he is just over the top strap point of the Marathon. We also have a True fit, a Radian 65...The TF is really wide but man it is an easy LATCH install both rear and forward facing! I can get it in and rock solid in less than a minute with LATCH...belt...not so much. He fits best BY FAR in the Radian but the reason we have it is to make 3 across possible in my dh Versa...so he doesn't ride in it often. I would actually consider moving him into it full time...but don't really see the need to buy another one when I have a seat that works just fine in my car...


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

At 27-28 inches my DD could fit in a Britax with the lowest harness slot even with her shoulders, that was around 4 months. She also has a very long torso, if that gives you some point of reference. The True Fit is a great seat, the first install is a learning experience but after you do it once it's extremely easy to do from that point forward. We use those when we visit the IL's. Also really easy to adjust the harness height and the price is good. The Radian is also a great seat with some longevity to it.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

DS in the Marathon at 6 weeks. At that point he was very close to the 2nd strap slot on his main ride (TrueFit).


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

Figuring out carseats is tough! It was easier before I new better!









Does BabysRUs carry most of these brands? I'm rural and have nothing but a walmart. Had planned on just ordering online...now I'm wondering if I shouldn't see them first. I could check them out when I make a trip into the big city.
I'll just check BRU online to see, duh!


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

my son was just barely tall enough for his marathon when i bought it at 5 months. the straps were a bit over his shoulders in the house, but right at even with when we installed it.

hes 28 months (today!!) and his legs are getting cramped in the marathon. he doesnt complain (well he has a few times) but i dont like to think of how little room there will be as he gets older. hes not even 30lbs, he'll be squashed at 35 and 3-4yo. i know its not a safety issue, or necessarily a comfort one either, but i dont like it. im starting to save for a radian.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks, mamas. This has all been really helpful. I'm glad I asked! Seriously, tho, so many recommend the Britax from birth, i had no idea! Even now, in searching reviews, they came up as two if the top 4 for convertible carseats. (according to this sites opinion, anyway). I've definately got a starting place. Thanks!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I think for a long time Britax was a really good seat until some of the newer seats started coming out that had higher weight/height limits and were better designed, it can be a challenge to do the research for sure.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

yeah, britax used to be top of the line, but theyve been passed up now. my son is 28 months, so even just 2 years ago, they were the go to brand. but now everyone else is making lower bottom slots, bigger shells, higher top harness slots, and higher rearfacing limits. britax is pretty much at the same point they were a year and a half ago when they changed their rfing limits from 33-35lbs


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Actually, Britax is pretty much at the same point they were *eight* years ago -- the Marathon was introduced in 2002, and as far as convertibles, it's just been minor variations on that theme for the past eight years.


----------



## lunita1 (May 12, 2008)

I was really surprised when I started looking for seats for this baby (#4). Things have changed drastically. I never thought I'd look beyond Britax for a convertible, and Graco for my older kids, but my Safety First Onboard 35 arrived yesterday, and for convertibles my first choice is probably a First Years True Fit.

For some kind of perspective, when my 11 year old was born, I did the research and looked for the best seats available. What I learned was that most infant seats only had a 3 point harness, but I should look for a five point harness (which was very unusual). I ended up with a 3-point harness infant seat lent from a friend (my next daughter had a Fisher Price Safe Embrace Infant Seat -- 5-point harness, but also sold without a base. This review was from about the time she was born http://www.epinions.com/content_69917904516 -- for CPST's the fact that it rear faced to TWENTY TWO pounds was a selling point! I think it was the highest weight limit available on an infant seat.) It had no base -- not all infant seats did at the time. Also, convertible seats were available in overhead shield, T-shield, and 5 point harness models, and making sure I got a 5-point harness model was important. The Britax Roundabout was unusual because it rear-faced up to 30 pounds, while many/most seats on the market still only rear-faced to 20 or 22 lbs. I chose a Roundabout because I wanted the best available, and a seat that rearfaced to 30 lbs. & had straps that didn't tangle up like crazy when you looked at them WAS the best available.

Basically Britax built its reputation in people's minds by being one of the earliest companies to rear face to 30 lbs. and by having easy to use 5-point harnesses with non-twisting straps. They preserved their position by filling that display space in high-end baby stores with seats covered in cute, trendy fabrics that appealed to parents wanting "the best." They just haven't made substantial improvements since the Marathon, and their prices are still as high as ever.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I've had 3 Britax convertibles, and while I loved them for ease of use and comfort (assumed), I wouldn't say they are everyone's favorite. Not now that there are so many other options that fit both smaller and larger babies/toddlers/preschoolers. There was a time when most car seats only went to 40 lbs FF, so a Marathon that went to 65 lbs was the better choice depending on size of kid -- except that you'd have to have a really short, heavy kid to fit in it until 65 lbs (I can't imagine!).

I would say my babies fit safely into a Britax convertible around 4-6 months. I think it's a great seat to transition from a infant bucket, but you will likely still have to buy another harnessed seat when they outgrow it by height (or in my current situation, my son has outgrown in RF'ing by weight).

I would get a True Fit, Radian, or Myride, I think.

I agree Britax needs to catch up. As soon as they offer a higher rf'ing limit as well as taller harness for FF (and bonus if they actually fit a newborn), then they will be the most loved seat as they may have been years ago.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

For those of us who wish the Britax offered a convertible car seat that has all the features that the True Fit and/or Radian, My Ride etc has...I'd suggest calling their customer service and telling them. Tell them the reasons you are NOT choosing a Britax and what you wish they would offer. They forward this info to the appropriate dept. Just a suggestion...


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

When sitting in the store, Olivia was even w/ the bottom slots on the MA at 9 mos, Ilana was 10 mos. She moved to the 2nd slots at 16 mos though.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

DS, who was born at 9lbs and was 27lbs by a year, but has a short torso only just fit over the bottom slot at 13 months!

The whole "Britax is the best" thing is really getting to me this week. There was a woman on our local for sale board who was begging for a Britax - crashed, expired, whatever, because "Britax is safer"


----------



## Mamja (May 23, 2007)

DD moved to her Marathon from a SnugRide around 10 months. She is very tall and thin (unlike her parents!







), with a long torso/short legs. Now, at 16.5 months, she is just barely tall enough to move to the second lowest strap slot from the bottom. I don't see how a shorter height or shorter torsoed baby would be able to fit in a Marathon until at least a year.


----------



## sparkygirl74 (Jun 1, 2005)

I wanted to say that there are some babies that can fit in a Britax at a younger age as well. My daughter went into a Marathon at four months and my son at one month. I think they are nice comfy seats and we have had four of them. I will say that I recommended a Radian to my sister who wants to use a convertible from birth though.
Oh, and my daughter just outgrew that Marathon at the age of 5.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

There are always kids at the outside edge of the size/shape ranges -- my almost-8yo still fits in a Radian harnessed. But *most* newborns won't fit Britaxes and *most* 8yos won't fit Radians.


----------



## GoestoShow (Jul 15, 2009)

.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
I agree: I don't think very many child passenger safety advocates would consider Britax convertibles "favorites". They don't fit newborns, they don't get most kids to safe booster age/size, they don't have a high rear-facing capacity (height or weight), they don't have a high forward-facing capacity (height), and test results definitely don't support their reputation as "the best".

The other thing that kills britax for me are the chemical ratings.

I understand that it goes carseat safety FIRST, but with so many options on the market, including chemical safety is easy to do without sacrificing car safety.

IIRC many of the Britax seats and fabric options hit the "red" warning level on healthystuff.org.

DD was over 11lbs and 21 inches at birth and she did not fit into a Britax. I know b/c at the time I also believed Britax was best and we popped her into the seat at the store. It didn't fit so we stuck w/ the infant carrier.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoestoShow* 
I really don't understand the Britax hate. We have a Roundabout, and the straps were very much at the right height when we brought him home from the hospital. He's now well over 25 lbs and I forget exactly what his length is at this point, but he's well above average. There's no end to RF in sight with it unless he shoots up another foot overnight.

It's not hate. I have helped hundreds of families with hundreds of carseats. Britax convertibles almost never fit newborns properly and have some of the shortest harnesses and shells in their classes (Roundabout/Diplomat compared to other 40# seats, Marathon/Boulevard/Decathlon compared to other 65# seats).

It may very well be that a certain family has a child who has an extraordinarily long torso at birth and an extraordinarily short torso at age 4, and can therefore use a Roundabout from birth to age 4 -- but the odds are most definitely against it, and that's why the seats aren't generally recommended.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

This thread has been really helpful. My first prenatal was yesterday and there's a target in mw town, so I actually got to see a few of these in person. What I saw: Britax marathon, my ride 65, another evenflo?, scenera (did not like at all), and ???
Of the mr65, 2nd evenflo, and the other I can't remember, I liked the looks of the my65 best. the other two were a bit thicker/bulkier, and the 65 was slightly less. When packing a bunch of kiddos into the car, it makes a difference, lol. I liked the prices, too. It looks as if I can pay out less than 200$ and still get a great seat that'll last til college! Well, maybe not college...









I know my references above are sketchy. I just had a few minutes and am planning on researching a bit more before making a final cut. I'd like to hit a BabiesRUs because they'll let you hook it into your car, see how it fits.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

This thread has been really helpful. My first prenatal was yesterday and there's a target in mw town, so I actually got to see a few of these in person. I liked the prices, too. It looks as if I can pay out less than 200$ and still get a great seat that'll last til college! Well, maybe not college...









I just had a few minutes and am planning on researching a bit more before making a final cut. I'd like to hit a BabiesRUs because they'll let you hook it into your car, see how it fits.

``````````````````````````````


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

I've heard that the Radian's are not good for infants simply because they have less of a recline...and it's not as comfortable for an infant with no head control. They have a recline feature when forward facing, but not rear facing. (Note...I've read this in reviews, I haven't had an infant in a Radian to verify.)

As for Britax, our kids all fit well in the Britax Roundabout (smaller than Marathon) from about 4 months on. But as infants, we used a Graco Snugride (infant carseat).

This time around, we're looking at the Graco My Ride and First Years True Fit.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

RFing Radians are *extremely* reclined -- it's difficult in many cars to get them more upright for an older baby.

The bottom slots of the Roundabout are the same as the Marathon -- 10". It is a rare baby that has a 10" seat-to-shoulder measurement (straps must be below baby's shoulders when rear-facing), because even a 24" newborn has legs and a head!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dannic* 
This thread has been really helpful. My first prenatal was yesterday and there's a target in mw town, so I actually got to see a few of these in person. What I saw: Britax marathon, my ride 65, another evenflo?, scenera (did not like at all), and ???
Of the mr65, 2nd evenflo, and the other I can't remember, I liked the looks of the my65 best. the other two were a bit thicker/bulkier, and the 65 was slightly less. When packing a bunch of kiddos into the car, it makes a difference, lol. I liked the prices, too. It looks as if I can pay out less than 200$ and still get a great seat that'll last til college! Well, maybe not college...









The MyRide65 is a very nice seat, but it's not especially narrow. It fits most newborns nicely, and will get some kids (depending on overall size and shape) but not all to a safe booster age/size. (It will almost certainly be outgrown by height -- shoulders above top strap settings -- rather than by weight.)


----------

